
Online banking struggles as people check for coronavirus stimulus checks - djrogers
https://www.cnet.com/personal-finance/online-banking-struggling-as-people-check-for-coronavirus-stimulus-checks/#ftag=CAD590a51e
======
A4ET8a8uTh0
I actually run into that issue ( US Bank so not a small player ). I was
genuinely surprised. I can only imagine how bad it looks for smaller banks
with less resources.

